# Discolored after pressure canning



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Yesterday DW and I canned some chicken and chicken soup. After canning both seam to have a brownish red tint to them. When they went into the jars the broth for both was a clear/yellow tint from the chicken broth. Is it possible the dark meat from the chicken is what caused the discoloration. I can't think of anything else. They should still be good right?


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

I'm guessing that is what made the broth darker. You know the really dark meat that lays on the leg bones? I sometimes will trim a bit of it away along with what I find that is elsewhere on the chicken carcass. I save it for the pets. That may have done it. 

As long as you've followed approved methods for pressure canning meats, you ought to be fine, but if the color is unappetizing to you, try canning white meat separately from dark, (perhaps when you are doing up multiple chickens.) hope this helps.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've canned lots of venison and it has always turned out to be a "brownish pink" color. Figured that that was from the meat starting out so red. Canned some rabbit a few months ago and that pinkish meat turned out redder than the dark red venison! 

Martin


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Did you use iodized salt? Iodized salt can cause discoloration as well.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks, I was a little concerned, but more just confused at the color change. Next time I will try for just white meat in the soup. The only salt I used was sea salt in the cooking of the chicken.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Could have been minerals in the sea salt.

Was the chicken canned with the bone? The material inside the bones might have caused it.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Nope, no bones. They are too valuable for stock.


----------

